# Nigerian Dwarf show clip



## smurr92

For showing nigerian dwarfs do you clip their whole body and head? I know what to do with the tail but I'm just not sure about the head. onder:


----------



## StaceyRosado

of course -- everything must come off


----------



## KW Farms

Yep, clip everything. I usually just touch up the head if they have a nice short summer coat on...I just lightly get the poll, cheeks, jaw, beard, and inside the ears if there's much fur. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YEah, you clip everything! :thumb:


----------



## Five-Pointsfarm.com

New to showing myself. Do you give the same type of clip for fall shows as you would for spring and summer shows? What blade # is best?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

any tricks for clipping the head? I did one of bucks the other day and oh boy he didn't want his head clipped. I was so worried he would move and I would poke his eye!


----------



## KW Farms

I use blade 10 for body. 50 or 40 works for udders. And no difference in fall vs. spring/summer, but it's good to clip earlier vs. later if the weather's going to be cooler. I had a show in a cooler month and clipped about 3 weeks before the show because I knew it was going to get cooler and didn't want my poor babies freezing at night. OR...you can get coats for night time. :thumb:

Logan... for clipping the head. I usually take all leashes/collars off, take their head out of the stanchion and hold on their neck or chin...even beard sometimes and tilt their head to the side. It keeps them calm and quiet...usually.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I will see how my next one goes. I did get his face done but it took me so long since I was worried to hurt him.


----------



## megan

Some shows will refer to themselves as fuzzy goat shows. These shows held in early spring or late fall don't expect full body clipping. You just shave the "important" parts. Udders, feet, butts get cleaned up but you leave the bulk of the hair on.


----------



## KW Farms

Wow...that's interesting Megan...i've never heard of "fuzzy goat shows"! I guess if they're having a show in cold weather that would be kinda handy if all the goats had their coats on. :thumb:


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Yes we have fuzzy goat shows here in Minnesota also in the spring & fall.


----------



## Mandara Farm

I'll clip everything but my matriarch's beard! She's been working on it all year long and it's gorgeous. I call her my bearded lady. I hope the judges won't mind...


----------



## groovyoldlady

We have a 4-H show scheduled for September 23. It's already getting cooler here in Maine, so I am NOT going to clip my girls for the show. I will, however, trim them up a bit and shave their udders. Our ND is due right close to the show date, so I don't want to stress her with extra shaving in the cooler weather.


----------

